# New knitty is up!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the link!

http://knitty.com/ISSUEss11/

(sorry Marchwind!  )

Knitting for warm weather makes the snow melt and the flowers bloom. (that is what it says,,,who am I to argue?) :shrug:


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you! I just love this sweater. I want to learn to do short rows, and this seems like a great pattern to try them on since it is really simple otherwise. I also just love the look! I can see this becoming a wardrobe staple.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEss11/PATTcorinne.php


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you GAM! I tried to access it yesterday when if first came up but wasn't able to get it to load. I think there are so many people the first day it gets over loaded.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you GAM, the short-row sweater is inspiring! No seaming, nice garter stitch fabric. I bet it would be great in cotton too, and maybe one big vintage button at the top & a loop instead of a button hole. Jump up the needle size and get breezy...


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Ellen West said:


> Thank you GAM, the short-row sweater is inspiring! No seaming, nice garter stitch fabric. I bet it would be great in cotton too, and maybe one big vintage button at the top & a loop instead of a button hole. Jump up the needle size and get breezy...


I can see this working with a seed stitch instead of a garter stitch; the gauge should work out about the same.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How would short rows work with seed stitch?


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I really like the sweater too. Would be cute with some of my skirts.


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

I third loving that pattern (or are we on fourth or fifths now?). I'm doing my very first cardigan now (baby sized) but would love to venture into something like this eventually.

I made two of these http://http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTbrambles.php for my daughter last fall. In shocking pink and lavendar. She loves them both but has already outgrown them.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> How would short rows work with seed stitch?


I'm not sure; you would have to be careful to follow the pattern but other than that, I don't see why it wouldn't work any differently than using short rows with stockinette stitch. You would just have to be careful to note with what stitch you ended the previous row. Definitely something I think I will experiment with at some point.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's that link again for Maresche (you had one too many http's there) http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTbrambles.php Very cute!


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Here's that link again for Maresche (you had one too many http's there) http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTbrambles.php Very cute!


Whoops! Thank you Marchwind.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Not a problem, that's why I'm here


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I put the Corinne sweater on the needles last night (had to wait for a 40" cord to come from Denise Needles, as my only other long one has an afghan on it right now). I got through the first repeat of short rows; I really think I am going to like it. Just be aware, even though the instructions say to sew the buttons on opposite the buttonholes, there are NO instructions for buttonholes in the pattern! I am going to adjust the front of mine to not include buttons/buttonholes anyway.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Are you going to try the seed stitch or just do the straight garter stitch.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Marchwind said:


> Are you going to try the seed stitch or just do the straight garter stitch.


Just garter stitch for the first one. If I like how it turns out (this one is in a pretty light blue yarn that I already had) I want to make one in black and will try seed stitch on that one.

Being the first time I have ever done short rows, don't know why I was ever worried about them! They are so easy and not at all confusing like I thought they would be.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Take pictures and please post your progress so we can see.

Any idea about why they forgot the button holes?


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll post some pictures when I get far enough along to see details. I have no idea why the pattern designer forgot the buttonholes, but last I knew it was called a mistake? Many patterns have them.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

I think we're all panting to see/hear what's on the needles!


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

It isn't going at all right now. I have had to regroup and haven't had any time to knit lately. With the garden going full tilt and filling in the swimming pool (by hand no less) and all the other housework, I haven't had a chance to knit more than the first couple of repeats.


----------

